# Dr Jim Packer faces inhibition



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 18, 2008)

Church Times - Dr Jim Packer faces inhibition

Dr Jim Packer faces inhibition
by Ed Beavan



Scholarly: Dr Jim Packer 

THE Evangelical theologian the Revd Dr Jim Packer has been issued with a formal notice removing his right to officiate in the Anglican Church of Canada. 


Dr Packer, the 81-year-old British-born author of Knowing God, is Professor of Theology at Regent College in Vancouver, and a former Associate Principal of Trinity College in Bristol. 


The notice relates to his position as an honorary assistant curate at St John’s, Shaughnessy, in Vancouver, in the diocese of New Westminster. 


St John’s voted last month to leave the diocese and place itself under the oversight of the Presiding Bishop of the Southern Cone, the Most Revd Greg Venables. At issue is New Westminster’s decision to allow same-sex blessings. 


Dr Packer, together with three other clerics at the church, received a “Notice of Presumption of Abandonment of the Exercise of the Ministry” from the Bishop New Westminster, the Rt Revd Michael Ingham, which states that they have “publicly renounced the doctrine and discipline” of the Canadian Church. 


Explaining the parish’s move in a series of recorded interviews on YouTube, Dr Packer said New Westminster’s decision to allow same-sex blessings was “a denial of something that’s integral to the Christian gospel. . . 


“The Bible says that same-sex unions are off-limits as far as God is concerned, and the gospel requires anyone who has been involved in them to repent of that involvement and abandon it.” 


A diocesan spokesman said that Bishop Ingham had not yet received a response from Dr Packer. He denied that the Bishop was “bringing charges” against the clergy, but merely following ecclesiastical procedure. 


He said the Bishop regretted the churches’ leaving the diocese rather than choose to subscribe to a diocesan scheme of alternative oversight. Dr Packer has until 21 April to appeal against the notice. 


In a letter to the Church Times, the Revd Rod Thomas, chairman of Reform, a conservative Evangelical group in the UK, said that the treatment of Dr Packer had “rightly created a huge sense of outrage across the Communion. . . To treat such a scholarly, godly and elderly man, who has been a key Evangelical leader for more than half a century, in this mean-spirited and aggressive manner is deeply upsetting.” 


Two other parishes that voted to leave the Anglican Church of Canada are due to find out what will happen to their property next week. A court decision will be made about the future of St George’s, Lowville, and St Hilda’s, Oakville, both in the diocese of Niagara.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm sure that Dr. Packer can find many homes with brothers and sisters waiting with opened arms. 

He will always be a hero to me because his book, _Knowing God_. It set me on the right course.


----------



## Zenas (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey, why can't he come on over to Presbyterianism?


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

I hope a counselor can help Packer with his inhibitions. 

What is a inhibition anyway. I assume it's not in the sense it's normally used.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 18, 2008)

Zenas said:


> Hey, why can't he come on over to Presbyterianism?



Hey, don't you know that you guys snub the poor and uneducated believers?


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, why can't he come on over to Presbyterianism?
> ...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 18, 2008)

Grymir said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Zenas said:
> ...





Grymir said:


> I hope a counselor can help Packer with his inhibitions.
> 
> What is a inhibition anyway. I assume it's not in the sense it's normally used.



Sounds like they are uneducated. 

Here is the dictionary for you Presbyterian's

American Heritage Dictionary - Cite This Source - Share This
in·hi·bi·tion (ĭn'hə-bĭsh'ən, ĭn'ə-) Pronunciation Key 
n. 

1. The act of inhibiting or the state of being inhibited.
2. Something that restrains, blocks, or suppresses.


Just kidding....


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2008)

Sometimes, a man is known by his enemies.


----------



## Eoghan (Mar 18, 2008)

He could always get baptised as a believer and become a baptist. ;-)


----------



## etexas (Mar 18, 2008)

He would be welcome in the US to some role in one of the Continuing Anglican bodies.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 18, 2008)

While most anglicans are losing their inhibitions, Packer is gaining inhibitions.



Reminds me of a joke about gay stuff and ordination of women in the church: 


Why can't Anglicans play chess.


Because they can't tell the difference between a queen and a bishop.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Mar 18, 2008)

Zenas said:


> Hey, why can't he come on over to Presbyterianism?



Which type of Presbyterianism? Perhaps that's the answer ...


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

queen and a bishop.


----------



## caddy (Mar 18, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> While most anglicans are losing their inhibitions, Packer is gaining inhibitions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## etexas (Mar 18, 2008)

Hate to say this about the "Packman", but does it seem as if in the past 10 years he has been more or less a full time book endorser?


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

Yea, I think you are right etexas. We've used some of his books in my Sunday School class. They must have been some of his older books. They were great because they provoked the liberals and caused them constrernation and helped to stop some of the liberal teachings. I was surprised by some of the recent things I've heard about Packer.

There's a lesson here. John Hagee used to be a fundamentalist who bashed TBN until he got on the station. Now look at his ways.

It's tough to be around lib's at church and not be affected.


----------



## etexas (Mar 18, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Yea, I think you are right etexas. We've used some of his books in my Sunday School class. They must have been some of his older books. They were great because they provoked the liberals and caused them constrernation and helped to stop some of the liberal teachings. I was surprised by some of the recent things I've heard about Packer.
> 
> There's a lesson here. John Hagee used to be a fundamentalist who bashed TBN until he got on the station. Now look at his ways.
> 
> It's tough to be around lib's at church and not be affected.


That is what cotton balls are for Brother!


----------



## JM (Mar 18, 2008)

YouTube - Anglican Realignment 6/10 - J.I. Packer on same sex blessing

YouTube - wallyjo40's Videos


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Mar 19, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Why can't Anglicans play chess.



Try again: What can't *liberal* Anglicans play chess?


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Mar 19, 2008)

etexas said:


> Hate to say this about the "Packman", but does it seem as if in the past 10 years he has been more or less a full time book endorser?



That's a bit judgemental In my humble opinion. I don't agree with everything JIP has done in his life; however, if I could display a fraction of his conspicuous godliness, I'd be grateful.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 19, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...



"Presbyterian's" is singular possessive. You're looking for "Presbyterians."


----------

